# Decompiling Jellybean apks?



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Simply put does anyone know how to decompile jellybean apks.. if so I'd love to know

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28522-decompiling-jellybean-apks-for-themeing/


----------

